# Please help ith my MRV/Networking setup



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

I just got an upgrade to the Whole Home DVR setup with MRV. Here's my set up:

*Bedroom: HR20-700*
*Living Room: HR23-700*
*Basement: HR24-200, XBOX 360, Playstation 3, Blu Ray, Wii*

My cable modem is not close to any of the receivers and I currently have a Belkin N+ wireless router connected to it. Both the HR20 and HR23 have the little white DECA boxes connected with an ethernet going from the DECA box to the ethernet port on the back of each respective receiver. The HR 24 has a black (I assume DECA) box with an ethernet cord coming from the box, but not connected to the receiver.

What exactly do I need in each location to connect each receiver to the internet, as well as connecting my XBOX, PS3, Blu Ray, and Wii for gaming?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

The Black box is the broadband connection. This gets connected to your router in one of the LAN ports. As far as your gaming devices, you will need to connect them wirelessly or purchase a switch and connect them with cat5. There is a unsupported way that uses the DECA connection to a switch then you connect your devices.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

iowaberg said:


> I just got an upgrade to the Whole Home DVR setup with MRV. Here's my set up:
> 
> *Bedroom: HR20-700*
> *Living Room: HR23-700*
> ...


What is this connected to?
The HR24 has the DECA internally, so it doesn't need the white ones like your others.
This black one sounds like it should be the DECA to is to connect to your router and give internet access to all the receivers.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

The broadband connection (Black Box) injects the internet into the DECA cloud. You may have to menu reset all of your receivers for them to pick up an IP address once you connect the broadband connection.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi VOS!


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> The Black box is the broadband connection. This gets connected to your router in one of the LAN ports. As far as your gaming devices, you will need to connect them wirelessly or purchase a switch and connect them with cat5. There is a unsupported way that uses the DECA connection to a switch then you connect your devices.


My cable modem feeds into my Belkin 4 port router. This is all in my upstairs laundry room. So, what do I need to purchase that I can connect everything in the basement to my network/internet?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

You can use powerline adaptors. They work pretty good and have been redesign and have theoretical speeds of 200mbps. Check this link.http://netgear.com/home/products/powerline-and-coax/default.aspx


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> The broadband connection (Black Box) injects the internet into the DECA cloud. You may have to menu reset all of your receivers for them to pick up an IP address once you connect the broadband connection.


I think I understand. I just moved into a new house and D* was installed BEFORE my internet. I'm now doing a reset on my HR23.

I'm assuming I'll still need to simply buy a wireless router to use on my xbox, ps3, and wii to "talk" to the other router that's connected to my cable modem, correct?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

You would connect one of these to the router and then one of them to a switch in the basement and connect all of your devices to it. None of your DirecTV stuff needs to connect to the switch as they are already on their own cloud.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

You would need a wireless gaming adaptor. Can't use a router. This would work http://netgear.com/home/products/wireless-range-extenders/wireless-range-extenders/WN2000RPT.aspx


iowaberg said:


> I think I understand. I just moved into a new house and D* was installed BEFORE my internet. I'm now doing a reset on my HR23.
> 
> I'm assuming I'll still need to simply buy a wireless router to use on my xbox, ps3, and wii to "talk" to the other router that's connected to my cable modem, correct?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Of course you don't have to use NETGEAR products.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand. I have a coax going into the HR24 and into the black box. Then the installer left a short ethernet cord coming out of the black box and I thought he said I had to connect that to my router when I get my internet up and running. Do not connect that to a router?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

No connect that to the router.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> No connect that to the router.


The router is upstairs in my laundry room. I did buy another router though. Do I connect the HR 24 and my gaming devices to that?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

As far as Directv equip, MRV was BETA tested using the ethernet connection and CAT5 cabling. When it went public, DIRECTV went with DECA. You can only use one or the other so since you have DECA I wanted to make sure that you did not connect anything other than the Broadband connection adaptor to your router. Sorry to confuse you.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> As far as Directv equip, MRV was BETA tested using the ethernet connection and CAT5 cabling. When it went public, DIRECTV went with DECA. You can only use one or the other so since you have DECA I wanted to make sure that you did not connect anything other than the Broadband connection adaptor to your router. Sorry to confuse you.


Sorry, I'm still lost. How do I get my HR24 in the basement to "talk" to connect with my cable modem and Belkin router upstairs?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

You need to have a wireless bridge for a config like your talking about. What model numbers are routers you have now? If they are the same you might be able to do that. I will look it up once you give me the model numbers


iowaberg said:


> The router is upstairs in my laundry room. I did buy another router though. Do I connect the HR 24 and my gaming devices to that?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

The HR24 will communicate through the built in DECA. It has the white box built in to it. Where is the DECA broadband adaptor located at?


iowaberg said:


> Sorry, I'm still lost. How do I get my HR24 in the basement to "talk" to connect with my cable modem and Belkin router upstairs?


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> You need to have a wireless bridge for a config like your talking about. What model numbers are routers you have now? If they are the same you might be able to do that. I will look it up once you give me the model numbers


F5D8235-4- this is the one hooked to my cable modem right now
F7D8302 V1- new one


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> The HR24 will communicate through the built in DECA. It has the white box built in to it. Where is the DECA broadband adaptor located at?


It is currently connected to my HR24 in the basement. MRV is working great, just can't connect to the internet.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

OK. We just need to connect that adaptor to you router and you'll have internet access. I'm reading up on the routers now. Give me a minute.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

This is what I was talking about doing with 2 routers. http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/51/kw/wireless%20repeating
The routers you have do not support this.

Your best bet is to use powerline adaptors or the wireless bridge. One of those options connected to the broadband adaptor with get the internet to your DECA "cloud" and provide the internet to all of your connected receivers.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Do any of the other receivers have a hardwire ethernet connection near them that goes back to your router?


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> This is what I was talking about doing with 2 routers. http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/51/kw/wireless%20repeating
> The routers you have do not support this.
> 
> Your best bet is to use powerline adaptors or the wireless bridge. One of those options connected to the broadband adaptor with get the internet to your DECA "cloud" and provide the internet to all of your connected receivers.


Gotcha. Any particular wireless bridge I should consider? Even if I get a bridge, I would still be able to connect to my current one or not?


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> Do any of the other receivers have a hardwire ethernet connection near them that goes back to your router?


No, they do not.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I use NETGEAR or LINKSYS products. I like the NETGEAR one I linked too earlier. Whatever bridge you get will connect to your current Belkin router. All you have to do is setup the bridge with your SSID and security info and then it will connect to your router. Its pretty easy. Then you'll be good to go.


iowaberg said:


> Gotcha. Any particular wireless bridge I should consider? Even if I get a bridge, I would still be able to connect to my current one or not?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is the linksys one but if you need more than 1 port, you'll need a switch to connect other things to it.

http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/adapters/linksys-WET610N_stcVVproductId65221232VVcatId543809VVviewprod.htm?icid=home_linksys_bridge_all&src2=home_linksys_bridge_all


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Actually, I think this would work, right?

http://www.amazon.com/ZyXEL-WAP3205-Wireless-Ethernet-universal/dp/B002LITI7K/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_2


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes that looks like it should work.


----------

